# Dent repair in Paisley/Glasgow



## OrangePeel

Anyone got any recomendations for Paintless Dent Repair in the Paisley/Glasgow area... Just the usual supermarket ding(s), but the new one on Sunday has moved me to do something about them. 
Always better to take any recomendations in my book.

Thanks

Neil


----------



## donnyboy

You can get it through Halfords and I think its a mobile guy that comes. Don't know what company or if they're any good.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...018&langId=-1&p2=31284&p1=38270&storeId=10001


----------



## fraz1975

Allright mate I will get a guys number for you. PM me or txt if interested as I will need to dig it out for you. :thumb:


----------



## oobster

I've used Stephen Liddel of SLDent a few times - think it's about 40 per panel & he's mobile.

http://www.sldentrepair.co.uk/contact.html


----------



## laffalot

oobster said:


> I've used Stephen Liddel of SLDent a few times - think it's about 40 per panel & he's mobile.
> 
> http://www.sldentrepair.co.uk/contact.html


Used him myself and he done a good job. He's over at Linwood Phoenix a lot so you should be able to meet up with him to get it sorted.


----------



## OrangePeel

Cheers guys, will check out the leads...

Fraz, if you could text me a number that would be much appreciated, You been busy?


----------



## S-X-I

oobster said:


> I've used Stephen Liddel of SLDent a few times - think it's about 40 per panel & he's mobile.
> 
> http://www.sldentrepair.co.uk/contact.html


Went up to see this guy at the weekend to see if he could sort out a dent on my sister car door.

Unfortunatly he advised that it would need to have some body shop work done to it but he did recomment a place that gave us a very good price.

I'll be keeping him in mind if i ever do need any dent removal done.


----------



## djgraham20354

you should try Gormac Coachworks, my mate hit a deer and they fixed it up, and you cant even tell the difference


----------



## whitevanman

try max in brown st renfrew, great job and reasonable pricing


----------



## spitfire

djgraham20354 said:


> you should try Gormac Coachworks, my mate hit a deer and they fixed it up, and you cant even tell the difference


 What it still looks like a deer hit it?:lol:


----------



## gerry connelly

:lol: :lol: :lol: ^^^


----------



## spitfire

gerry connelly said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: ^^^


Or maybe it was the deer he fixed :lol:


----------



## Jaguar

I used...

http://www.sldentrepair.co.uk

today and the job was top notch...just to add my recommendation to the earlier ones.


----------



## illeagalhunter

TML In Paisley are a top paintshop Tommy is a top man


----------



## fraz1975

^^ I used TML for a respray on bumper and to fill an aerial hole. Bumper was rough as old boots and the hole leaked and had to be resealed, wasn't impressed, fortunately car was being sold and the buyer never noticed


----------

